# Where is Iraq?



## jreeves (May 21, 2008)

May 20, 2008 -- DO we still have troops in Iraq? Is there still a conflict over there? 

If you rely on the so-called mainstream media, you may have difficulty answering those questions these days. *As Iraqi and Coalition forces pile up one success after another, Iraq has magically vanished from the headlines. *
Want a real "inconvenient truth?" Progress in Iraq is powerful and accelerating. 

But that fact isn't helpful to elite media commissars and cadres determined to decide the presidential race over our heads. How dare our troops win? Even worse, Iraqi troops are winning. Daily. 

You won't see that above the fold in The New York Times. And forget the Obama-intoxicated news networks - they've adopted his story line that the clock stopped back in 2003. 

To be fair to the quit-Iraq-and-save-the-terrorists media, they have covered a few recent stories from Iraq: 

* When a rogue US soldier used a Koran for target practice, journalists pulled out all the stops to turn it into "Abu Ghraib, The Sequel." 

Unforgivably, the Army handled the situation well. The "atrocity" didn't get the traction the whorespondents hoped for. 

* When a battered, bleeding al Qaeda managed to set off a few bombs targeting Sunni Arabs who'd turned against terror, that, too, received delighted media play. 

* As long as Baghdad-based journalists could hope that the joint US-Iraqi move into Sadr City would end disastrously, we were treated to a brief flurry of headlines. 

* A few weeks back, we heard about another Iraqi company - 100 or so men - who declined to fight. The story was just delicious, as far as the media were concerned. 

Then tragedy struck: As in Basra the month before, absent-without-leave (and hiding in Iran) Muqtada al Sadr quit under pressure from Iraqi and US troops. The missile and mortar attacks on the Green Zone stopped. There's peace in the streets. 

Today, Iraqi soldiers, not militia thugs, patrol the lanes of Sadr City, where waste has replaced roadside bombs as the greatest danger to careless footsteps. US advisers and troops support the effort, but Iraq's government has taken another giant step forward in establishing law and order. 

My fellow Americans, have you read or seen a single interview with any of the millions of Iraqis in Sadr City or Basra who are thrilled that the gangster militias are gone from their neighborhoods? 

http://www.nypost.com/seven/0520200.../success_in_iraq__a_media_blackout_111606.htm

Why is this not suprising?


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

Are you really such a boob that you don't recognize right-wing propoganda?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Are you really such a boob that you don't recognize right-wing propoganda?



Ohh it is right wing propaganda when things go well and the "truth" when all the leftoid media does is report bad news. I got ya.


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh it is right wing propaganda when things go well and the "truth" when all the leftoid media does is report bad news. I got ya.



Learn to read, and then read the article. It has an obvious bias, which is typical for a Murdoch operation. 

What you call leftoid media is the corporate controlled media that helped Bush spread the lies that got us into war. What the hell is leftist about that?


----------



## jreeves (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Learn to read, and then read the article. It has an obvious bias, which is typical for a Murdoch operation.
> 
> What you call leftoid media is the corporate controlled media that helped Bush spread the lies that got us into war. What the hell is leftist about that?




Well, if you are paying attention, its obvious Iraq is out of the headlines. Things are going a lot better in Iraq recently, hmmm....


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Well, if you are paying attention, its obvious Iraq is out of the headlines. Things are going a lot better in Iraq recently, hmmm....



Except that I hear news from Iraq everyday, including whether the reduction in violence is due to the surge or the practice of paying off the people who used to attack our soldiers. Maybe if you weren't watching Faux you'd be better informed about these things.


----------



## jreeves (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Except that I hear news from Iraq everyday, including whether the reduction in violence is due to the surge or the practice of paying off the people who used to attack our soldiers. Maybe if you weren't watching Faux you'd be better informed about these things.



Evidently you have a private reporter in Iraq broadcasting for News for left wing nut jobs then.


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

jreeves said:


> blah, bla, bl .  .  .  .



You're so slow it isn't fun any more. It's just sad. Go play with your mouse, Lenny.


----------



## jreeves (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> You're so slow it isn't fun any more. It's just sad. Go play with your mouse, Lenny.



I know, you were trying to deflect again. I was just holding you to the subject.


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

jreeves said:


> I know, you were trying to deflect again. I was just holding you to the subject.



God, you are so boring. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .  .  .


----------



## jreeves (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> God, you are so boring. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .  .  .



How is the article inaccurate?


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

jreeves said:


> How is the article inaccurate?



Too late, Lenny. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .  .  .


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Too late, Lenny. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .  .  .



In other words you can not answer the question, You are pathetic. You can not answer most questions put to you or even defend your idiotic claims. The only Lenny here is you.


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> In other words you can not answer the question, You are pathetic. You can not answer most questions put to you or even defend your idiotic claims. The only Lenny here is you.



No, I just got bored. I'm only willing to waste so much time on a poser.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> No, I just got bored. I'm only willing to waste so much time on a poser.



Sure thing, you make a claim and then when challenged on it can not provide an answer. Poser indeed.


----------



## Dogger (May 21, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sure thing, you make a claim and then when challenged on it can not provide an answer. Poser indeed.



If you can't see the obvious bias in an article which references "quit-Iraq-and-save-the-terrorists media", your intellect is buried so deep as to be unreachable.

You and Lenny may quibble, but I'm not wasting more time on it.


----------



## namvet (May 21, 2008)

you don't hear much about because the terrorists are on the run.


----------



## Abelian Sea (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Learn to read, and then read the article. It has an obvious bias, which is typical for a Murdoch operation.



Certainly, but "biased" is not the same as "dismissable" or "wholey inaccurate."

From my own casual observations, it does seem that for many national corporate media outlets, coverage of the war is inversely proportional to how well it's going. 

I suspect, however, that this is due not so much to some sort of vast left wing conspiracy as it is to the fact that news organizations _love_ to cover tragedy. Upbeat, positive stories are good for punctuation, but the bread and butter is calamity.

Of course there is going to be political bias in newsrooms. It doesn't always translate quite so blantantly as it often does in Fox News, but it's always there and you can see it in how emphasis is placed; which stories make it to the paper/show, the order in which they are presented, which background facts are provided, which adjetives choosen. You can find the bias in the most objective-sounding news pieces if you look carefully.

But I think the main cause of the patterns the article talks about is sensationalism. The few soldiers who behave badly are juicier gossip topics than the many who behave well. Destruction and chaos are more entertaining than the establishment of peace and order. Etc.


----------



## BrianH (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Learn to read, and then read the article. It has an obvious bias, which is typical for a Murdoch operation.
> 
> What you call leftoid media is the corporate controlled media that helped Bush spread the lies that got us into war. What the hell is leftist about that?



So are you claiming that these stories aren't true.  It seems that some of you believe that just because an article is biased, that it means that everything in it is false.  Do you really rationalize this way?  Sure, I'm sure the article is biased towards the right, but the stories it uses as examples are certainly credible stories, otherwise they would not have been used.  I try not to pick sides, but Dogger, it seems as though you're being a bit stubborn on this one.  Many of us know that all media stations regularly report "Bad" stuff more than they do good.  How many murders do you see on the news every day vs. the number of births?  How many shoot-outs and car-chases do you see as opposed to a list of the students who made the "A" honor-roll or put in some community service time to help their city.....The Media (left or right) grossly overexaggerates and over emphasizes the bad things in our society without emphasizing the overwhelming and more plentiful positive things in our society....It's all about ratings.....


----------



## Gunny (May 21, 2008)

Dogger said:


> No, I just got bored. I'm only willing to waste so much time on a poser.




Right. It appears talking out your ass without substantiating a thing is a going trend for you.  Second thread today I've come across where you make baseless claims and support them with insults.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Annie (May 21, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Right. It appears talking out your ass without substantiating a thing is a going trend for you.  Second thread today I've come across where you make baseless claims and support them with insults.
> 
> I'm impressed.


 

Funny thing, he often calls others 'poseur' while he seems to be the poster child of such on the 'left'. I've yet to see any crossover from him, while he acts as if he's removed.


----------



## jreeves (May 22, 2008)

Dogger said:


> Are you really such a boob that you don't recognize right-wing propoganda?



This is your modus operandi discredit the source...then in your opinion all the truth in the article goes away. Just like in the Global Test thread, where I drew you in then shut the door in your face.


----------



## Paulie (May 23, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sure thing, you make a claim and then when challenged on it can not provide an answer. Poser indeed.



Remember you said that, when you mosey on into the beheading thread and try to save face.


----------

